# Run Dover gets offshore...



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

After asking all my PFF forum member "Friends" if they want to go fishing, Lingfisher, (Ryan) STEPS up and commits to go (poor fellow)!

We are out the pass at 0745 and run into 3ft with some 1's mixed in. Decide to run to the SE, and stop at a few places. If anyone asks, I am responsible for wiping out the Ruby Red Lips at the Penhall!!!! I admit, I should have moved on to the next spot, but I didn't. oke

OK, now with a live well brimming with 600lbs of Ruby Reds, we move to Tennaco, send down live bait and, NOTHING!!! Zachary is seasick, and we got nothing. Throw Zachary a Dramamine, he recovers, drops a line and, BIG Mingo. we get a bunch of Mingo then cold.

Move to the big "O" with the live bait and...... NADA :banghead

Hook up a butterfly jig, and after Ryan see's me jig,he says,"Give me that!!!!" I hand over the Torium 30/Trevala rod and:










And










and










Ryan makes it look so easy that Zachary:










Get's in. Sorry for the long post.

Thanks to Ryans natural jigging movement and Zachary powering through his seasickness we end up with a price per pound fishbox that is descent.










In honor of Recess, the Groupermaster of the day also goes to our Guest!!!










GREAT day out offshore, and looking forward to the next trip!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scot and Crew it was good to see you at Sherman's Cove today. Good meeting you Ryan also. Scot that son of yours is quickly becoming a good fisherman. Congrates Zac that's was one nice football. Gene


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a good trip scott! nice box of fish...

mike


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

a beautiful day on the water,fish in the box and smiles all around. what more could you ask for a saturday in the winter??? nice job guys!:clap


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nicegrade of mingos Scott!By the reports, mingos have been mia this winter so you hit the honey hole for sure and very nice Ajs to boot....I'd love to have achunk of Aj for grillin....hint, hint...

I sooooo wanted to jump on board yourinvite...hopefully work will let up a bit. :banghead

Nice box of fish Scott and love your boy's expression feeling the tug....You are the dad of the year in my book!

Thanks for posting, I was just about to send you a pm requesting you do so...LOL

Now! Where's the Recess Report??? C-mon guys you killing me with suspense!! 

Jimmy


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome report man.Glad someone is going


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

If anyone asks, I am responsible for wiping out the Ruby Red Lips at the Penhall!!!! I admit, I should have moved on to the next spot, but I didn't. oke

Scot that isjust to dang funny right there. I thought we had an understanding that you were not going to slaughter the red lips any more. Looks like yall had a blast and caught some good eats. Looks forward to seeing you on the water in the near future.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report! It was nice to meet you guys at the ramp today. That was a nice mingo, and that pic is priceless.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Pictures! The Hired Hand and I are planning on hitting it tomorrow. Water looks nice, do you know what the temp was? Nice report, congrats scott.


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Way to go Scott!!! Good to see you getting out...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta bring some up from the depths!!! Nice AJ's:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Ha your the one responsable for wipping out all the ruby red lips ,did you know your chaos and irresponsability has spread past the pennhall and all the way to the edge ,you really need to manage your limits better i think they are about extinct now because of you.oke Just kidding . It was nice to see yall at sherman last night and i'm glad you got some good dinner to boot also by the way that mingo was HUGE, great job. Keep up the good work see you soon.

TIM


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome day and crew. Way to go guys.

You are becoming fish gods just like Gene. You need those slickers for your final catch picture like recess wears.

:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

too funny! enjoy your reports, and great seeing you guys at Sherman Cove last night. very nice mingo, btw, and great job on the ajs.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice catch guys. I hate it when you finally get some great live bait than nothing wants it.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

The first picture of me pointing was at a boat that Zachary noticed had a 150 on one side and a 175 or 200 on the other side. :letsdrink

Bad picture but you can see the cowlings are different.










Didn't mention snapper but this was the biggest one. Vented and swam away just fine.










Heven't heard from Ryan, he may be a little sore.










:clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Recess made me crave some read meat!!! So I took some AJ chunks and Ribeyes on the BBV.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

The boat with the 2 different cowlings...that's me sittin on the gunnel with the orange visor. Had no idea that was you guys. First time Ive been out on someone elses boat in years.

The boat was picked up in auction after ivan. One cowling was busted and replaced with a 175...same size as 150. 

We killed a 31" aj and released a legel scamp and a 22" RNS. Stops included edge, anteres, chevron, and tenneco. Very slow day, thanks for the report, keep it up.

Tom


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *daddytime (3/7/2010)*Scott
> 
> The boat with the 2 different cowlings...that's me sittin on the gunnel with the orange visor. Had no idea that was you guys. First time Ive been out on someone elses boat in years.
> 
> ...


Dagum it, we need some forum flags!!!!! :usaflag :nonono

Tom we were wondering if that boat did big circles with 25 more horse on one side!!!!:letsdrink

I think I am the only Robalo CC with radar in this area so give me a yell next time you see us!:letsparty


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post Scott, keep on being a great dad and a fisherman, and speaking of Daddy's, nice to see you post once in a while Tom. Miss those Daddytime reports. Glad both of you were able to get out and put some blood on the deck.:bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

Veryfine boat you have there, will keep an eye out for ya.

Mike

Hopefully,it won't be much longer before I post pix of kids,fish, and blood.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great job guys!:clap

thanks for the pics:takephoto

yall did a lot better than we did, no shrimp

mingo mmm:hungry


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a hell of a time on Saturday. The day started out a little rough and slow but sure ended good. I had never tried the jigging deal but I think I am hooked on it. We get to the O and start soaking live bait and no takers. Another boat pulls up and starts hammering AJ's back to back on jigs. I think hell< I will give anything a try. 3 drops of the jig result in 3 AJ's. I am thinking this is fun and it works. Well after an AJ on almost every drop over the next 2 hours I am wiped out, sore, and in bad need of a beer. That is the way I like ending day of fishing.

Scott, I really enjoyed it and we will definatly have to do it again. Tell Zachery he is the mingo master. And yes, I was very slow and stiff getting out of bed the next morning. those Aj'sput it on me but I wouldn't trade it for anything.

Gene it was nice to finely meet you. Have to get in with ya'll on some of that deep dropping one day. Ya'll make it look so easy.

ps- I appologize to everyone about the ruby population. We will b more conservative next time


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Scott and crew, looks like a good time was had by all.:clap


----------

